# Toe pain on left foot only!



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

As the title states I get a shooting pain and lots of discomfort on my left pinky toe and the one beside it. The pain starts at about 6 miles and progresses until about 20 miles. At the 20 mile mark it is so bad I have to get off the bike for a few.

I had this problem on my road bike first and I thought I had it fixed, I was using Shimano PD-R540 pedals and Shimano RO75 road shoes. After trying new Specialized insoles in the shoes with no success I ended up buying new Specialized BG Comp road shoes. My LBS suggested these because they have a much bigger "toe box" than my Shimanos. They are much, much better.

Now I have this Scattante Cross bike and I have Shimano PD-M520? I think mine are an older model, but they look the same as the 520's (I dont have the bike with me right now to check). My shoes are Specialized BG Tahoe which were recommended by my LBS (same guy that recommended the road shoes). Maybe he didnt take into consideration that we just went through this foot problem with my road bike when he suggested these. 

No matter how loose I leave the lower area of the shoestring I still have the pain. The shoes do feel much tighter than the new road shoe. 

Is there a good SPD sandal that leaves the toes exposed that you all can recommend?

Any other ides to fix my problem?

I paid $80 for the Tahoes. I hope I didnt waste the money.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Of course there are people that know more about feet then I do. 
But I think I would consider checking/adjusting cleat placement of said shoe.
There might be some twisting or binding happening with the shoe that is putting pressure on your little toe.

Also socks can create an issue in my experience. 
I know I hate certain seams on the toe of socks they rub in places and just plain annoy.
Especially on my little toe while it pushes against the inside of the toe box. 
Most times turning them inside out placing the seam on the outside alleviates the issue but sometimes the toe seam is just too big and can't be worn inside a tight fitting shoe.

Sorry no help with the clipless sandal. 
if I ride in sandals it's always on a flat pedal because I want to enjoy my time off the bike as much as my time on it. 

Hope you get it figured out I hate the thought of physical discomfort coming from pedaling.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

How long have you had these shoes? They do wear out. My MTB Comps lasted about 4 years or so of daily commuting, occasional long road rides and mountain biking. The most I've ever gotten out of a shoe.

How much have you played with cleat position? Some cleat positions will cause pain/discomfort in certain areas. Find that cleat position that doesn't do that, and still lets you put power into the pedals. One's heal being too far outward (Pigeon-toed) might cause this.

There are wider shoes than the Specialized. Lake and Sidi make their shoes in D and EEE widths (Or rough equivalents thereof) and may be worth looking into if you're convinced that the main issue is shoe fit.

Dusty mentioned socks. Look into it.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Check cleat alignment etc. as mentioned, it may also be worth having your feet looked at. Only in the last year or so did I find out one of my feet was a size smaller than the other and taking that into account has helped me shore up some issues with my pedaling and comfort.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

The shoes are 1 month old. Apparently I ride kind of bo-legged. I will mess around with cleat placement and try wrapping a bungie chord around my knees.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Premium said:


> The shoes are 1 month old. Apparently I ride kind of bo-legged. I will mess around with cleat placement and try wrapping a bungie chord around my knees.


Is the bow-leggedness a naturally occurring thing that your legs want to do? It seems like you might have other issues going on. It could be, off the top of my head, a problem with the width of your stance (Q-factor), seat height/position, extreme foot pronation, or undiagnosed permanent orthopedic foot problem. 

Take $100-150 to a WELL-RECOMMENDED bike fitter. If you have foot issues off the bike, as well, a podiatrist will help (Stating the obvious, but it's surprising how many people think biking will not bring foot issues into play). Don't try to radically alter the natural motion of your legs. Nothing good will happen.

The bungee cord is good for aerodynamics on the downhills, narrow presentation to air resistance and all, but is kind of annoying while climbing.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

StageHand said:


> Is the bow-leggedness a naturally occurring thing that your legs want to do? It seems like you might have other issues going on. It could be, off the top of my head, a problem with the width of your stance (Q-factor), seat height/position, extreme foot pronation, or undiagnosed permanent orthopedic foot problem.
> 
> Take $100-150 to a WELL-RECOMMENDED bike fitter. If you have foot issues off the bike, as well, a podiatrist will help (Stating the obvious, but it's surprising how many people think biking will not bring foot issues into play). Don't try to radically alter the natural motion of your legs. Nothing good will happen.
> 
> The bungee cord is good for aerodynamics on the downhills, narrow presentation to air resistance and all, but is kind of annoying while climbing.



No outside of biking feet issues at all. My stepfather is an orthopedic surgeon and has xrayed my feet and cannot find any issues. Yes the bo-leggedness is natural. I have to actually try to ride with my legs straight.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Premium said:


> No outside of biking feet issues at all. My stepfather is an orthopedic surgeon and has xrayed my feet and cannot find any issues. Yes the bo-leggedness is natural. I have to actually try to ride with my legs straight.


Don't.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

StageHand said:


> Don't.



I guess I should clear up the fact that I do not walk bo-legged, it just happens when Im on the bike.

Dont what? Try to ride with straight legs? Riding with my knees out instead of straight is when I have the foot issue.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Premium said:


> I guess I should clear up the fact that I do not walk bo-legged, it just happens when Im on the bike.
> 
> Dont what? Try to ride with straight legs? Riding with my knees out instead of straight is when I have the foot issue.


Ahh, a little different. The main thing is, your position on the bike should facilitate the natural movement of your legs. My best guess with all this information is that your seat's a little too low. I could be wrong, and I won't say anything absolutely unless I could see you on a bike for about an hour.

Another possibility is the Specialized Body Geometry shoes. They have an insole that pronates your foot slightly. It might be correcting, or overcorrecting, an issue that you don't have. Like I said before, having someone actually see you and fit you on your bike will yield the best results no matter what the issue is.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

StageHand said:


> Ahh, a little different. The main thing is, your position on the bike should facilitate the natural movement of your legs. My best guess with all this information is that your seat's a little too low. I could be wrong, and I won't say anything absolutely unless I could see you on a bike for about an hour.
> 
> Another possibility is the Specialized Body Geometry shoes. They have an insole that pronates your foot slightly. It might be correcting, or overcorrecting, an issue that you don't have. Like I said before, having someone actually see you and fit you on your bike will yield the best results no matter what the issue is.



I do plan on having a pro fit done on this bike after the fist of the year. I have the seat set at the same measurement as my road bike, but any higher and I get some pain in my hamstrings after about 10 miles. 

I am really thinking the toe box is too tight. I need something more open. Maybe I need a wide shoe?


----------



## rjcamsr (Mar 3, 2004)

Sometimes you can get pressure on the outside of your foot from forefoot varus (tilting of the foot). Bikefit makes several products that bike fitters can use to help (the Lemond Wedge and others) http://bikefit.com/ Don't know if that's the issue with your toe or not.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Had same exact problem too. Doc said one foot swells up more than the other. Removed insole and loosened toe strap...but left the remaining straps taut. Problem now GONE...


----------

